# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Pascal/Delphi/Kylix >  Phân tích 1 số ra thừa số nguyên tố

## NgocAnhs

Các bạn giúp mình viết chương trình: Phân tích 1 số ra thừa số nguyên tố

----------


## bigrat96

> Các bạn giúp mình viết chương trình: Phân tích 1 số ra thừa số nguyên tố


Thuật toán: Chia dần số đó cho các số nguyên tố, tới khi kq còn lại 1 thì dừng. Các số nguyên tố được chia là kq cách chia
Ct bạn tự viết nha, mình lười viết lắm [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## Mai Ngọc Ân

Dưới đây là đoạn chương trình phân tích n ra thừa số nguyên tố.



```
procedure Phantich(n: longint);
var i,dem: word;
begin
      for i:=2 to n do
      begin
            dem:=0;
            while n mod i=0 do
            begin
                  n:=n div i;
                  inc(dem);
            end;
            if dem<>0 then write('+',i,'^',dem);
      end;
end;
```

Mình gõ sơ sơ thôi, mọi người có cải tiến gì tốt hơn thì đề xuất nhé!

----------


## khicaca

xem ra nhin C de hieu hon pascal nhi ! minh thich hoc C hon nhin pascal cau lenh loan !^^! ben c co phan ham hay hon ! cac ban oi sang C hoc het de^^! minh ghet pascal

----------


## otootin

> xem ra nhin C de hieu hon pascal nhi ! minh thich hoc C hon nhin pascal cau lenh loan !^^! ben c co phan ham hay hon ! cac ban oi sang C hoc het de^^! minh ghet pascal


Mình đã học qua C. Theo mình pascal và C đều có ưu - nhược điểm riêng. C xử lý số bằng chuỗi khá phiền. Mặc dù mình không rành về các ngôn ngữ lập trình, nhưng mình nghĩ bạn đừng nên so sánh như vậy, tuỳ mục đích học tập, sử dụng mà chọn ngôn ngữ nào cho phù hợp thôi.

----------


## thuyvt123

Mình cũng xin góp 1 bài
​chúc vui ^_^

----------


## tungldhdonga1

Cảm ơn các bạn, chương trình mình viết như của HoangNam vậy.

----------


## taitrochoifree11

Lâu rồi em không thấy anh Nam code [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------

